# Ο δαίμων του τυπογραφείου (εδώ: του Ηρακλή Κακαβάνη)



## nickel (May 21, 2008)

Από το δελτίο τύπου:

Κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις «ΠΡΟΣΚΗΝΙΟ - ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΣΙΔΕΡΑΤΟΣ» το βιβλίο του ΗΡΑΚΛΗ ΚΑΚΑΒΑΝΗ (επαγγελματία διορθωτή - μέλους της ΕΣΗΕΑ), «Ο ΔΑΙΜΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΕΙΟΥ» (Προλογίζουν Γιώργος Χουρμουζιάδης και Τάκης Τσίγκας).

Το βιβλίο πραγματεύεται την ιστορία της μεγαλύτερης πληγής του έντυπου λόγου, δηλαδή των τυπογραφικών λαθών που —παρά τις άοκνες προσπάθειες συγγραφέων και διορθωτών— περνάνε στο τυπωμένο υλικό (βιβλία, εφημερίδες, περιοδικά κ.λπ.) και πολλές φορές, πέραν της ευτράπελης πλευράς τους, σημαδεύουν οδυνηρά το τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Τα λάθη αυτά, τα οποία κατά κανόνα δεν δικαιολογούνται από αβλεψίες στο στάδιο της διόρθωσης συνηθίσαμε να τα αποδίδουμε στον «Δαίμονα του τυπογραφείου», σε κάποιο δηλαδή «ξωτικό» που όταν δεν μπορεί να βάλει τρικλοποδιές στους ανθρώπους, καταφέρνει να κάνει καλά τη δουλειά του παρεμβαίνοντας στα τυπογραφικά στοιχεία, στις μηχανές εκτύπωσης και τώρα τελευταία ακόμη και στο σύστημα πληροφορικής, μέσα από το οποίο προετοιμάζεται ο έντυπος λόγος πριν φτάσει στα χέρια του αναγνώστη.

Στο βιβλίο ο αναγνώστης θα βρει —ως αποτέλεσμα της συστηματικής δουλειάς του συγγραφέα πάνω σε πλούσια βιβλιογραφία και μαρτυρίες— πολύτιμες πληροφορίες για την ιστορία του έντυπου λόγου από την αρχαιότητα ως σήμερα, την ιστορία του «Δαίμονα του τυπογραφείου» και πώς αυτός μπήκε στη ζωή μας, στοιχεία από τη δράση του, σε όλη την διαδρομή του, από τότε που αποφάσισε να μας ταλαιπωρεί.

Ειδική αναφορά γίνεται στον Τύπο, στην εξέλιξη και στα μέσα βελτίωσής του, στους ανθρώπους του και φυσικά στους διορθωτές των κειμένων, στον διαρκή αγώνα τους ώστε το τελικό αποτέλεσμα να φτάνει στα χέρια του τελικού αποδέκτη, δηλαδή του αναγνώστη, χωρίς να τον προσβάλλει ή να τον υποτιμά.

Στο βιβλίο καταγράφονται επίσης πολλά από τα ευτράπελα που προκαλεί με την παρέμβαση του ο «Δαίμονας του τυπογραφείου», τα οποία, αν και προκαλούν την ευθυμία στον αναγνώστη, υπογραμμίζουν ταυτόχρονα την ανάγκη της ευαισθητοποίησης, της διαρκούς και εντατικής προσοχής που πρέπει να διακρίνει τους ανθρώπους του έντυπου λόγου.

Πρόκειται για ένα βιβλίο —ουσιαστικά μοναδικό στο θέμα που πραγματεύεται— που στόχο έχει να ευαισθητοποιήσει τους πάντες, κυρίως όμως να αυξήσει την απαιτητικότητα των αναγνωστών πάνω σε ένα ζήτημα το οποίο αν μη τι άλλο σχετίζεται με τη σημαντικότερη πλευρά του ανθρώπου, την καλλιέργεια του πνεύματος.







*Σημείωμα του συγγραφέα*

Δαίμων του τυπογραφείου. Ποια ανάγκη τον δημιούργησε και ποιο το ...ιδεολογικό στίγμα του «τρομοκράτη» που εκθέτει δημοσιογράφους, συγγραφείς και διορθωτές; Λένε ότι είναι μοχθηρός και δρα στα μουλωχτά. Λένε ὀτι η ουρά του μετριέται με μίλια, τρυπώνει παντού και αλλοιώνει τόσο πολύ το νόημα των κειμένων που προκαλεί το θυμό, την αγανάκτηση, την αμηχανία (αναγνωστών και γραφιάδων) και άλλοτε γελά και το «παρδαλό κατσίκι».

Εμφανίστηκε με την ανακάλυψη της τυπογραφίας. Από την πρώτη στιγμή έδειξε προτίμηση στα ιερά κείμενα. Μέχρι που έφτασε να αμφισβητήσει το αλάθητο του Πάπα. Είχε και κίνητρο άλλωστε. Έπρεπε να εξουδετερώσει το «ισχυρότερο όπλο» του αντιπάλου του. Δε θα καθόταν με σταυρωμένα χέρια. Οι παπάδες, οι επίσκοποι, πάπας, Σύνοδοι και ιδίως οι καλόγεροι είχαν κηρύξει εναντίον του αμείλικτο πόλεμο προκειμένου να τον εξοντώσουν. Βρήκε το …διάβολό του. Έπρεπε να τους αναχαιτίσει…

Έκτοτε ο διάβολος κάνει συχνά πυκνά την εμφάνισή του. Έχει την ευθύνη των ...ανομημάτων συγγραφέων, συντακτών και διορθωτών. Τα δέχεται αδιαμαρτύρητα...

Παρότι το βιβλίο δεν είναι συλλογή «μαργαριταριών», εντούτοις στις σελίδες του ο αναγνώστης θα βρει πολλές ευκαιρίες να γελάσει με τα δημοσιογραφικά και λογοτεχνικά ευτράπελα.

Τα παραπάνω τα βρήκα εδώ.

Θα βρείτε σχετικά και σε σελίδα του Ριζοσπάστη.

Σε σελίδα του Σαραντάκου διαβάζω:
*Την Κυριακή 1 Ιουνίου, στις 12 το μεσημέρι, στην αίθουσα της ΕΣΗΕΑ, θα συμμετάσχω στην παρουσίαση του πολύ ενδιαφέροντος βιβλίου "Ο δαίμων του τυπογραφείου" του Ηρακλή Κακαβάνη, μαζί με άλλους εκλεκτούς συμπαρουσιαστές όπως ο Παντελής Μπουκάλας ή ο Γρ. Ρουμπάνης.*

(Όταν ορίζουν την ώρα, κανένας και ποτέ δεν με υπολογίζει.)


----------



## sarant (May 21, 2008)

Είναι πολύ καλό βιβλίο, πάντως, και ειδικά εμείς του σιναφιού θα βρούμε πολλά που να μας ενδιαφέρουν. Όλοι φαντάζομαι έχουν πικρή πείρα στο θέμα.

Όταν έβγαλα πρόσφατα το βιβλίο μου, το είχα χιλιοδιαβάσει, το είχα μοιράσει σε φίλους να το διαβάσουν, και τουλάχιστον τρεις καλοί φίλοι το είχαν διαβάσει και σαν διορθωτές, το είδε μετά και διορθωτής -κι όμως, καναδυοπεντέξι λάθη ξέφυγαν. Στο βιβλίο του Κακαβάνη βλέπω πως το μόνο ελληνικό βιβλίο που (λέει ότι) δεν έχει τυπογραφικά λάθη, είναι, κρατηθείτε, το παλιό λεξικό του Δημητράκου, ναι, το πολύτομο. Φυσικά, κατά δήλωση του εκδότη, ο οποίος το είχε βάλει, λέει ο Κακαβάνης, σκοπό κι έκανε δέκα ή δώδεκα διορθώσεις σε κάθε τυπογραφικό. Αναπόδεικτο, αλλά σκέφτομαι ότι τόσο που το είχε διατυμπανίσει τότε ο Δημητράκος, όλο και κάποιος καλοθελητής θα έβρισκε λάθη αν όντως υπήρχαν (πρβλ. τι έγινε με τα Λεξικά Μπαμπινιώτη).

Ένα άλλο καλό του βιβλίου είναι ότι, πέρα από την εκτενέστατη ιστορική αναδρομή, χρησιμοποιεί και πρωτογενές υλικό από παλιές εφημερίδες (αυτές που είναι ηλεκτρονικά διαθέσιμες στο διαδίκτυο ή που έχουν ψηφιοποιηθεί από το ΕΛΙΑ).

Γενικά, σας το συστήνω!


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2008)

sarant said:


> Γενικά, σας το συστήνω!


Εγώ πάντως είχα ήδη ψωνίσει/ψωνιστεί από το δελτίο τύπου.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2008)

Σ' αυτή την ιστοσελίδα του Σαραντάκου μπορείτε να διαβάσετε την εξαιρετική παρουσίαση του βιβλίου που έγραψε και διάβασε ο συνονόματος. Δεν θα αντιγράψω τίποτα εδώ γιατί δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοδιαλέξω.


----------



## sarant (Jun 2, 2008)

Κατά σύμπτωση, αυτό το "έγραψε και διάβασε" που γράφει ο συνονόματος (ευχαριστώ ρε συ για τα καλά λόγια) είναι ιδιαίτερα εύστοχο διότι το κείμενο της σελίδας περιέχει και αυτά που είχα αρχικά γράψει (μερικά από τα οποία όμως δεν τα διάβασα επειδή είχε προλάβει να τα πει ο προλαλήσας Μπουκάλας) και όσα πρόσθεσα "εκτός χειρογράφου". Είχε πλάκα, επειδή είχα άγχος μην έχω γράψει πολλά -και το άγχος μού το μεγάλωσε ο γλυκύτατος Παντελής που είπε ότι έχει γράψει 1200 λέξεις αλλά μίλησε για μισή ώρα! Έτσι, κάποια κομμάτια από την ιστορική αναδρομή (τη γέννηση του δαίμονα) τα παρέλειψα στην ομιλία, αλλά και πάλι ξεπέρασα το προκαθορισμένο τέταρτο της ώρας. Ευτυχώς οι άλλοι που μίλησαν ήταν φειδωλοί.


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 19, 2012)

Χμμ... ξέρουμε πώς λέγεται αγγλιστί ο εν λόγω δαίμων;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 19, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Χμμ... ξέρουμε πώς λέγεται αγγλιστί ο εν λόγω δαίμων;



The printer's devil, που δεν ήταν άλλος από τον μαθητευόμενο/ βοηθό του τυπογράφου. Ανακάτευε μελάνια, ετοίμαζε τα στοιχεία... και αναπόφευκτα τα ανακάτευε. ;)
Ή όχι;


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2012)

Αυτός ανήκει στην ιστορία.

*gremlin*
_noun_ _informal_
an imaginary mischievous sprite regarded as responsible for an unexplained mechanical or electronic problem or fault: _a gremlin in my computer omitted a line_
an unexplained problem or fault: _electrical gremlins are often difficult to locate_
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/gremlin?q=gremlin


----------



## bernardina (Oct 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αυτός ανήκει στην ιστορία...


Εξαιτίας ανιστόρητων... :devil::twit:


----------

